# The couple's ride - hilarious!



## skarin (Jun 2, 2006)

This was just too funny, had to share

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/Bike-Couples-Ride-dakine-video-2013.html


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

That's a riot!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

OK, that's just awesomesauce! 

FWIW we've been riding together for 20+ years and we've got a slightly better system worked out... mostly...


----------



## CyclerDi (Oct 13, 2007)

That was very funny. Thanks for sharing!

Know a few guys like that - LOL.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

My wife laughed so hard she cried!! That was her not 2 weeks ago( the whining)


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

I dated a guy like that once... Pretty much convinced me that riding solo was a much better option.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Soo funny! I really enjoyed the "role reversal" on that one. Not at all what I had initially expected


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

That was funny! It made Grumpy cat smile



Good post!


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

BF and I both enjoyed this! I actually quoted it a few times on our Sunday ride


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

it is so odd, am I the only one offended by this video? I found it did nothing to support getting women in the sport. If it wasn't just one sided, it wouldn't have been so bad. While I fully admit to doing many of these things, bringing all us passionate women riders down to this stereotype just seems wrong, especially without showing the male stereo type too??? Just me??


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

cleopatra999 said:


> it is so odd, am I the only one offended by this video? I found it did nothing to support getting women in the sport. If it wasn't just one sided, it wouldn't have been so bad. While I fully admit to doing many of these things, bringing all us passionate women riders down to this stereotype just seems wrong, especially without showing the male stereo type too??? Just me??


I actually *love* turning stereotypes on their head like this. And if you look again I think you'll see a fair number of male stereotypes represented in said vid also... it's just more subtle.

FWIW my husband has TOTALLY done that barrage of "What is this trail like? Is it like X trail? Does it do Y?" while I'm standing there going "...... uh......"


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Nope not just you but I was waiting for someone else to say something. Either I didn't get the humor because I'm looking into a mirror, or I didn't get it because in general the whining and eye rolling portrayed is pretty far off from my experience. Not that we haven't had a few marital meltdowns on the trail, but whining and whimpering by either sex isn't tolerated at our house.


----------



## skarin (Jun 2, 2006)

I thought it was very funny, sorry if anyone was offended by me posting the video. We were all beginners once, and I'm sure we've all found ourselves saying some of these things. I love that it turned the stereo types upside down. I think there are probably plenty of women who have introduced their partners to mountain biking. It's hard in the beginning, and I think the video highlights how hard it can be.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

I thought it was hilarious. 

I had a pretty elaborate breakdown on Reno/Flag/Bear/Deadman's last week that involved a lot less tears and whole lot more cursing. 

From my personal experience, some of the girls and guys for that matter that I ride with are far more concerned with image and are fearful of failing, which translates to many of the questions and moments seen in the video. They are more concerned with how they are perceived as riders as opposed to simply enjoying the ride and riding their trail, their way.

Have fun, challenge yourself, see what happens, and ride your ride - not someone else's. 

And lighten up. Laugh a little; you'll be happier.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

My take on it was not that mountain biking is hard. I saw it as a presentation of a role reversal for a stereo typed relationship dynamic that certainly must exist, just not in my universe. At least not too much. I was not offended - I just didn't think it was funny. Not everyone has the same sense of humor and we all have different perceptions and experiences.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Seemed sexist to me. Different strokes, I guess.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

cleopatra999 said:


> it is so odd, am I the only one offended by this video? I found it did nothing to support getting women in the sport. If it wasn't just one sided, it wouldn't have been so bad. While I fully admit to doing many of these things, bringing all us passionate women riders down to this stereotype just seems wrong, especially without showing the male stereo type too??? Just me??


Darcy is a good enough rider that she probably has had this type of experience in her life.


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

My takeaway was that certain behaviors are ridiculous/irritating no matter who perpetrates them. ie. The problem is not gender, it's silly behavior.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

spsoon said:


> my takeaway was that certain behaviors are ridiculous/irritating no matter who perpetrates them. Ie. The problem is not gender, it's silly behavior.


this. Exactly.


----------



## user440 (Mar 31, 2007)

spsoon said:


> My takeaway was that certain behaviors are ridiculous/irritating no matter who perpetrates them. ie. The problem is not gender, it's silly behavior.


Bingo. If someone cries that this is sexist, perhaps it is their own bias that colors their impression of this. Geez people, lighten the hell up.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

If you find it hilarious, great. I'm not trying to change your mind. I posted that I thought it was sexist because sometimes it's nice to tell other lonely dissenters that they're not crazy.

And I'm _still _not trying to change anyone's mind, but I'll try to clarify where I'm coming from. To me, the basic joke of that video is having a guy act out all the 'annoying things girlfriends do on mountain bike rides with their boyfriends.' I don't see it portraying annoying _rider _behavior, I see it portraying annoying _female_ rider behavior. It's supposed to be funny because it's a guy doing it.

_To me_, this video ridicules women. I'm put off by it the same general way I would be by a video of a black man and a white man where the white guy is eating fried chicken and watermelon and leering at the black women. Or a Jew and a WASP and the WASP is trying to squeeze every last dime out of the Jew. Or a gay man and straight man and the straight man is lisping and fondling 5 year-olds.

Now, those examples are all a lot more offensive to me than a whiny hormonal boyfriend on a bike, but the basic premise of the humor--"isn't it a riot when a #1 does all the bad things #2s always do"--seems the same. I'm sure some people would think all those videos are hilarious and clever and demand that anyone not laughing lighten up. Just not how I see it.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

OldManBike said:


> If you find it hilarious, great. I'm not trying to change your mind. I posted that I thought it was sexist because sometimes it's nice to tell other lonely dissenters that they're not crazy.
> 
> And I'm _still _not trying to change anyone's mind, but I'll try to clarify where I'm coming from. To me, the basic joke of that video is having a guy act out all the 'annoying things girlfriends do on mountain bike rides with their boyfriends.' I don't see it portraying annoying _rider _behavior, I see it portraying annoying _female_ rider behavior. It's supposed to be funny because it's a guy doing it.
> 
> ...


Thank you Oldmanbike. this is exactly how I see it. I know many women, especially beginners who this makes them feel worse about who they are as bikers, even if they are trying their hardest. The comments on (non female specific) forums that posted it have been very sexist....'that's why I don't bike with my girlfriend, I am never taking a woman biking etc etc' Whether or not people are serious about these comments it puts a very dark light on women in mountain biking and especially those of us trying to get more women into the sport.

PS I have a great sense of humour, and still stand by the idea that they could have done this video more fairly and less one sided. Just my 2c worth. I don't judge any of you for finding it funny, don't judge me for finding it sexist and saying I need to lighten up.


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

Tongue-in-cheek comedy sketch. If you don't find it funny just move on. Yes it's taking the piss out of women but so what? Im sure you can find some taking the piss out of men. Life's to short, get over yourselves.


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

I watched in stony-faced silence, it didn't make me laugh once. 

And my husband and I have even had experiences similar to what they're portraying, but I still thought it was pretty insulting. And unfunny.


----------



## skarin (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the video was not intended to be sexist - it was made by a pro female rider and film maker Darcy Turenne. I think it's intended to show that the whining can be annoying - no matter who it's coming from. I can't believe how many people are offended by it. You can certainly feel this way if you choose to, but the film makers did not follow you on one of your rides and post the video on You Tube. It's really not about you. If you see yourself in the video, that sounds like maybe a personal issue. Sorry.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

I thought it was abso-freakin-lutely hilarious. As far as the sexist comments....

I actually take a bigger view of this as a comment on how people in general can act given a difficult situation that doesn't fall within their comfort zone. Some people just want to be drama-kings/queens over finding themselves in that kind of circumstance, & I've seen enough of it in equal portions on both sides of the fence to know that if you view it within the context of the big picture, it's not sexist at all. Brilliant commentary by Darcy IMO.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Stereotypes exist because more often than not they are true...wait... that's not logically correct but regardless it's still a funny video. 
The real problem is people who take themselves too seriously. I challenge anyone who thinks this video is offensive or stereotypical to cast the first stone because lord knows you haven't stereotyped or profiled anyone ever. You want to make a difference? Get off the Internet and affect change with the younger generations so that maybe one day the media and public perceptions will change. /rant


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Stereotypes? Of course this is the case. This is a reality and exists. Does that mean that it applies to everyone? Of course not.
Stereotypes are based on commonly observed behaviors.
Why does that have to be offensive? It just is.
If the shoe fits then where it, if not then don't.
Controversial things always result in strong opinions--this also is expected.
It just is.
In my observation, too many people are too sensitive about too many things and very ready willing and able to be 'offended'. It provides a kind of self-actualization and a means of confirming ones' sensibilities.
I find it silly and immature.
Our culture finds humor in such.

For the record. Some of my best friends over the decades have been very strong women and the best athletes I've known--in a variety of endeavors. I love women. Heck, I'm married to one.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Settertude said:


> For the record. Some of my best friends over the decades have been very strong women and the best athletes I've known--in a variety of endeavors. I love women. Heck, I'm married to one.


Priceless.

Urban Dictionary: some of my best friends are
Rick Santorum: A Brief History of the ?Some of My Best Friends? Defense | New Republic


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Ha ha. I can appreciate that, but in this case--the shoe doesn't fit.
I am prejudiced about quite a number of things.
Meaning...I dislike some things and like others.
I also 'prefer some over others.
I am by nature prejudiced.
Everyone is. Its good to realize it and begin there traveling on to understanding why and then sifting out the undesirable examples of same.
Agreed?


OldManBike said:


> Priceless.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: some of my best friends are
> Rick Santorum: A Brief History of the ?Some of My Best Friends? Defense | New Republic


----------



## TrailTrek (Jul 7, 2013)

This was amazing! This was me in the very early stages before I could appreciate the sport. Anyone who gets offended by this has a horrible sense of humor. Thanks for sharing!


----------

